# 32 Yotes



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

This is our fourth trip. We have had a great year so far our count is now at 130 yotes. 
We are spot and stalking.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sweet........ What you shooting?


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

What are you riding? Indy 550 classic? LOL


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm shooting a DPMS .243. New this year. The other guys in our group shoot a couple 17 Rem. a .223 and a couple .204's.
And for the second comment. Ha ha real funny been doin this for 30 yrs. Wouldn't even think of doin that what fun would that be. :shake:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear, 
Saw the Mn address.You part of the old Denny/Louie gang that used to fox hunt western Mn?


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

No I'm not. Sorry.


----------



## GreenHead6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good work!


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

The count is now up to 146. We're pushing for one last weekend, hopefully the snow will hold. :thumb:


----------

